# raw pork ribs



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*raw pork ribs*

I just opened a big pack of pork ribs to cook on the BBQ and they are off. Are they ok to give to the dogs or will the bones hurt them?
I don't usually feed raw pork to the gang because I am afraid it would give the dierehha (sp?) 
Do you think it's safe for them? I have four dogs and two slabs to they would each get a half slab.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: raw pork ribs*

It's fine. They might get the runs if they're not used to pork so maybe give them half now and half later?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: raw pork ribs*

Duh! Never thought of that! lol 
Thanks, that a great idea.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: raw pork ribs*

I give raw pork and raw pork ribs all the time. If your dogs aren't used to pork, start off with a small amount to see how they tolerate it. You could cut up the rest into smaller portions and re-freeze, it won't be harmed. And you can give it to them frozen. 

Depending on the part of the ribcage the bones are from, some can be safely eaten. Others both Keeta and Falkor would break open and eat the marrow out of them, and then just gnaw on the rest of the bone like a recreational bone.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: raw pork ribs*

The worst things we get around here from pork are Pork Farts.










Ok, 5 dogs all with PFs can be REALLY bad!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: raw pork ribs*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe worst things we get around here from pork are Pork Farts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










OMG! And I thought 4 would be bad! Why not just throw in an extra for effects!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: raw pork ribs*

LOL, I've never had an issue with gas from feeding pork.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: raw pork ribs*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe worst things we get around here from pork are Pork Farts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know one is bad, but I never thought about five...just thinking about that kind of vapor trial is me green around the gills....you are one brave woman Lauri!!!!(or do you secretly walk around w/ a gas mask at hand?)


----------

